# First Label



## montyfox (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm experimenting with my first label. With this one, I used Photoshop to give a photograph that I took a hand painted look. Then I used an Photoshop action that I have to create the sand textured frame. It prints really nice and is sharp and clear. The JPEG really doesn't do it justice, but will give you an idea of what it looks like. What do you think?


----------



## tcb54 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think it looks great!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2008)

I like it, I think it would look better with a border size on top equal to the sides though.


----------



## moose (Jan 6, 2008)

That is very nice. Hope we can come up with something unique also when we do our first one.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 6, 2008)

It's wonderful but I would fix one thing...can you rotate the photo so the horizon is horizontal? If that was the way the water really looked, we'd be really really wet!


----------



## montyfox (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually, that's the way it really looks. That is another island in the background that gives it the optical illusion of being tilted. This was on the island of Maui and I'm not sure which Hawaiian island is in the background. This was taken just as the sun was starting to set, that's reason the beach is so colorful. Would love to go back some day.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 6, 2008)

The water's higher than the land you were standing on? Wow!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 6, 2008)

Great Job on the label! I wouldnt change a thing! (I cant make labels)


----------



## zember311 (Jan 6, 2008)

That is an eye catching lablel. if it was a custom label sold to home makers, I would have bought those labels !


outstanding job.


I moved to florida in hopes of beach scape like that.


I was wrong. hahah


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 6, 2008)

*I really like the perspective in your picture, very intersting. I would probably make Zinfandel black. or brown or golden which ever looks best to you.* 


*You are planning ahead. May 2008*

*I make so many labels that I don't even use....jsut keep making them, you will find what is right for you. !!!!! Great job........keep it up.*

*Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------

